# Leaving for Africa - see you in August!



## m.e. (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, the time has come.

Tomorrow morning myself and several others will be flying down toWashington D.C., where we will be meeting the remaining members of ourteam. We'll then take a shuttle to Annapolis, MD, and spend the nextcouple days in prayer, in Scripture, and just getting to know eachother.

On Saturday evening, 17 people (including myself) will be flying toAddis Ababa, Ethiopia. They're 9 hours ahead of us - can you say _jetlag_? 

Over the course of two weeks, we will be putting on two seperate campsfor high school aged kids, with games, and skits, and sharing theGospel. We will also be giving away boxes upon boxes of t-shirts, asmost kids won't own more than a t-shirt or two themselves. They don'tknow that we're bringing the shirts over with us, so to see the lookson their faces is going to be just amazing.

We'll also be giving out sandals, sneakers, clothes, and soccer ballsto the kids that live around the Young Life house, where we arestaying. Some of these little boys will run around on glass, just sothey can play soccer, their favorite game  

In addition, we will be visiting several different orphanages, not onlyto donate clothing and supplies, but to just spend time holding thebabies and playing with the children. One of the orphanages wasestablished by Mother Theresa for children with HIV/AIDs (Ethiopia hasa staggering population of AIDs orphans).

We'll be going to the orphanage that our trip leader recently adoptedhis two little boys from. It is also the orphanage where Angelina Jolieis adopting her daughter.

We'll be leaving Ethiopia, and be back in the states, on Saturday, July30th . I probably won't be on much for a few days, but should be backto posting by early August.


(my bunnies are in good hands, btw. My family will be taking care ofthem, but Christine (u8myhouse) is on-call should they need anyassistance )


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have an AWESOME time! I will be praying for your safety!! 

~Amy


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a great time!


----------



## Shuu (Jul 13, 2005)

Have fun and don't forget about your own healthwhile you're caring for everyone else. Drink lots of safe water anddon't forget your veggies.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a great and safe time! Looking forward to your return! PICS PICS!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a safe journey m.e. Sounds like you will have some experiences that will stay with you for a lifetime. Enjoy yourself.

Vickie


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 13, 2005)

Godspeed.


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2005)

Safe and Wonderous Journey M.E. 

most of all have fun!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Enjoy!

:wave:


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 13, 2005)

Take care M.E.! Safe travels~


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

Be Safe and Enjoy!!

~Jim


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

Have an AWESOME time and be SAFE and i expect tons of pictures!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 13, 2005)

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME! I WISH YOU LOTS OF LUCK!!!


----------



## m.e. (Jul 13, 2005)

I just wanted to add here what Buck said after I mentioned the possibility (now reality) of the trip several months ago:

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Would've figured asmuch. You never fail to impress me with you just being you inthat so very special manner. You're a mover and ashaker. God knows who He's choosing, no doubt.
> 
> Buck


I don't know if he ever realized how much that meant to me. I stillhaven't forgotten his words of encouragement, so: Thank You, Buck


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a safe trip!!

Jen


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a great and safe time! I know you've been looking forward to this for a long time now.


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Ijust wanted to add here what Buck said after I mentioned thepossibility (now reality) of the trip several months ago:
> 
> *Buck Jones wrote: *
> 
> ...


I was going to say that Buck would be very proud of you.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a great trip - you'll be in our prayers till you return!

Peg


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jul 13, 2005)

Enjoy yourself,this is a trip of a lifetime. I'm sure your heart will be full with allthe good things you and your team will be doing.

Be Safe.

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2005)

Have a wonderful time m.e. You will be missedhere, but our loss is their gain. Take care, and keep yourcamera at the ready 

Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 14, 2005)

Have a wonderful time, you are doing a great thing


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 14, 2005)

Have an awesome time on your trip! Be careful!

:hug:

Katy


----------



## Saffy (Jul 14, 2005)

I think you are amazing !


----------

